# This source says 280hp S3 is a done deal pics coming very, very soon



## I love pizza (Feb 8, 2003)

http://www.tyresmoke.net/ubbth...art=1
Take a quick look at this thread. Whether its accurate or not who knows, but he seems to think pictures will be released very soon. Now that R32 is finally here, I can't wait to test drive it to see if its any better than the 3.2 TT I drove (not overly impressed, except the exceptional DSG tranny), but if the S3 is just a year away, you can guarantee I'll wait and save another year $$$ to get the new S3, three or five door. Wish it was turbocharged though








Phil



















_Modified by I love pizza at 2:25 AM 1-29-2004_


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: This source says 280hp S3 is a done deal pics coming very, very soon (I love pizza)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## genxguy (May 26, 2002)

*Re: This source says 280hp S3 is a done deal pics coming very, very soon (I love pizza)*

that pic looks like the Caractere A3.


----------

